# need advice new to calvus



## gus211 (Sep 21, 2009)

I was thinking of setting up a tang tank I'm interested in calvus either black or yellow as the main species in the tank. The tank dimensions are 5l by 2w by 2h. Here's my dilema I have no clue about tangs don't know requirements for these fish and I'm completely blind in this endevor. So I guess what I'm asking is how would I get started on this project any advise would help. Thanks


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Calvus are great fish- but it can be hard to keep more than one male in the tank. Some folks have success with a colony type set up (several males to spread the aggression) but I haven't tried it. If you want a tank to breed calvus (rather than a show tank), it will be different set up.

There's several good articles in the library about keeping Tanganyikan cichlids, and a couple specifically about Altolamps... http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/a ... ologus.php

With a 5 foot tank, you've got a lot of options for making a good community show tank, with calvus of course. :wink: Calvus can be shy, so having lots of other fish as dithers will help bring them out. A school (15) of any of the Cyprichromis species would be a good place to start.

Do some reading and let us know if you have any questions. :thumb:


----------



## gus211 (Sep 21, 2009)

ok i did some research regarding calvus and im still wanting to do this but my research lead me to other tangs that im interested in as well and was wondering if they would work together. first question is how many fish could i safely stock in this tank? this is my stock list. 
Altolamprologus calvus Congo 'Black' 1m/4f
Altolamprologus compressiceps Lufubu 'Dark Red' 1m/4f
Lamprologus meleagris 'Pearly Ocellatus' about 5 to start with
Lamprologus similis about 5 to start with
Neolamprologus marunguensis Kapampa 'Blue Fin' 1m/4f
Julidochromis transcriptus Pemba 1m/4f
as i stated before i have no first hand knowledge of these fish so im stocking as i would my other mbuna tanks. are these numbers correct or do i need to fix them in anyway.
my tank plans are as follows: two piles or stacked rocks at either end of the tank for the clavus with enough gaps and cracks for them to hide in also a thin layer of stacked rock across the back of the tank for the rock dwelling species. in the front of the tank in between the two large rock piles of rock a variety of different shells for the shell dwellers. would this work or would i have to change this as well.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Tangs with some exceptions want to be one pair per tank which is very different than mbuna. Also you don't want to overcrowd them.

You stock Tangs by habitat and you avoid too many species in one habitat.

Cyps are upper water dwellers and want to be in groups of 12 or more.

Shellies are substrate dwellers and prefer to be the only shellie species in the tank. Some believe you can do more but it can be challenging.

Calvus, julidochromis and Neolamps are rock dwellers. I do have 4 species of rock dwellers in my 72" Tang tank but have found it to be too much. I am removing the leleupi.

I also have one Tret so I don't count him/her as a species.

The altolamps can crossbreed so you may want to choose between calvus and comps. They can be happy in a harem as discussed.

Julidochromis and neolamps pair. Purchase six individuals and return the four that are rejected by the pair when it forms.

Shellies might pair or form a colony, so buy six and see what happens.


----------



## BioG (Oct 12, 2008)

if you're hoping to pull a large harem off (1m/4fm) with Calvus, you can have success with any variants, however Zambian Blacks or Livua Blacks, ime, tend to be most accepting to many females. Congos are a bit more aggressive, not sure why just my experience. Whites would be my second choice for a large harem.

I wouldn't put comps in there with the Calvus, they'll potentially x-breed and trade females which, imo, would look ridiculous.

I think we (Tang Lovers) tend to get excited, especially when starting a new tank, and then we hastily start really fantasizing about how many species we can jam in a community. Just some food for thought but, having kept tangs nearly all my life and almost every setup imaginable (That's not true we can imagine much more :lol: ), I have found the the simplest tanks look better, more natural etc.

Try and think of how a tank of hodge podge fish, struggling to find a natural territory or setting will look swimming around somewhat aimlessly, their unique behaviors stifled by a busy body tank.

Then think of one pile of rock on the left side of your tank where 1m/3-4fm Calvus live/breed a patch of open black sand (Black sand will really make the calvus pop!) in between scattered with small whale's eye shells in which Neolamprologus are darting around warning the Calvus not to come closer (They will anyway) and one more pile of rock on the right side where non-breeding Calvus females can wander to escape the males insistence. Over all of this, the open water will be filled by 20 8m/12fm Cyprichromis leptosoma (Utinta would be nice  ) shuttering in their breeding dances, spawning right there in the mid water column bright as ever.

To Me those kind of Biotope tang tanks are what this hobby is all about! :thumb:


----------



## gus211 (Sep 21, 2009)

*Bio G wrote*


> Then think of one pile of rock on the left side of your tank where 1m/3-4fm Calvus live/breed a patch of open black sand (Black sand will really make the calvus pop!) in between scattered with small whale's eye shells in which Neolamprologus are darting around warning the Calvus not to come closer (They will anyway) and one more pile of rock on the right side where non-breeding Calvus females can wander to escape the males insistence. Over all of this, the open water will be filled by 20 8m/12fm Cyprichromis leptosoma (Utinta would be nice Grin ) shuttering in their breeding dances, spawning right there in the mid water column bright as ever.


this is the advise i was looking for thank you for making it a liitle more clear as to what i need to do.
*DJRansome wrote*


> Calvus, julidochromis and Neolamps are rock dwellers. I do have 4 species of rock dwellers in my 72" Tang tank but have found it to be too much. I am removing the leleupi.


so does that mean i can have two different rock dweller species in one tank with sucess.
this is what im thinking as far as stock now based on ur replies
1Lamprologus meleagris 'Pearly Ocellatus' for shell dwellers about 8
2Neolamprologus marunguensis Kapampa 'Blue Fin' for rock dweller about 8
3Cyprichromis Blue Flash for the open water about 15
4Altolamprologus calvus Congo 'Black' 8 to start to try to get the right numbers
how does this stock list sound im thinking of ordering these fish hopefully by thursday so any more suggestions would be great. and i know you said black congo are the most agressive but there the ones i really like so im gonna up the number and see what works with what numbers. i can trade off any problem fish.


----------



## gus211 (Sep 21, 2009)

Also forgot to ask is there a specific order to introduce these fish into the tank


----------



## BioG (Oct 12, 2008)

if you're ordering juveniles, intro them all at the same time. Also I would lose the Marunguensis, they're flat out mean when they mature, pretty much the same as Brichardi, maybe worse. they're better off in their own setup, real cool fish though.

If you're really wanting a 4th species take a look at Julidochromis transcriptus (Kissi, Ornatus are cool too), order about 6 of them and keep one pair once the first pair forms, they will, most likely get along, peacefully with everyone else in your setup.

When I was recommending shellies I meant to say "Neolamprologus Similis", take a look at them on youtube. Always try to watch tangs in motion to really decide which ones are your fav. Their behavior is so key to why we love them it'll save you money if you watch some live setups in motion first :thumb:

Meleagris should work although they sometimes have a tendency to slim and stress in large community setups. All real cool fish

I think you'll be fine with Congos especially with the size of tank, I was just referring to Livua and Zambians as more of a sure thing


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Right. Remember to count the calvus as a rock dweller.


----------



## gus211 (Sep 21, 2009)

sounds good im gonna take ur advice and drop the Marunguensis i really dont want that much aggression in this tank. that why i have a few dedicated to mbunas. I found these from the place im ordering from Julidochromis transcriptus Pemba are they the ones you ment cause they have one listed as formerly transcriptus.
and dj i know the calvus are rock dwellers, also the Julidochromis transcriptus so does that mean that the Cyprichromis Blue Flash are also rock dwellers sorry for all the questions just want to get it right and if they are rock dwellers will they even use all the open water or just hide between the rocks?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Julidochromis marlieri (Gombe) is a nice, small, relatively peaceful juli.

If you look at the profiles, you can determine the habitat of the fish. Cyps are open water and julidochromis are cave spawners (rock dwellers).

Rock dwellers will want to "own" the rocks but they don't hide all the time. By having the shellies owning the shell area and the rock dwellers each having their section of rocks and the cyps overhead you may be able to achieve peace. :thumb:


----------



## gus211 (Sep 21, 2009)

Ok sounds good then I'll stick to the cyps also I got one more question is there any plant that go with these tangs.ill be setting up the tank by saturday and hopefully order the new fish by next week ill be sure to put some pics up once its all said and done.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Can't help with plants, but the rest sounds like a beautiful tank. :thumb:

So, to recap- I suggest ordering:

- 6 Altolamps (1 variety, your choice)
- 6 J. transcriptus (Pemba is fine, just avoid marlieri and regani species)
- 12-15 Cyprichromis (1 variety, your choice)
- 6 Shellies (1 variety, your choice)

Once the pecking order has been established, you may need to remove the extra julies and leleupi.

Good luck!


----------



## AnnaFish (Aug 9, 2006)

I have a 55 gallon with 8 juvie ink fins and I have come to love them so much I'm not sure that I will ever get around to adding those julies and cyps I had planned for in the beginning.

Though, eventually, they'll grow up and I'll be the lucky duck to wind up with 7 males and one female -_-

Anyway, I just wanted to put my two cents in about shells -- there are a lot of sites out there that sell really beautiful and really expensive shells.

I have found that Michael's has craft shells in bundles for 5 dollars that, with sufficient decontamination, are wonderful. I usually thoroughly rinse, then soak mine in 2.5 gallons (half a 5 gallon bucket) of warm water with a cap of bleach for 24 hours. Then I rinse again and soak in plain warm water for another 24 hours. Then plop!

(Just stay away from the dyed shells)


----------



## gus211 (Sep 21, 2009)

As far as shells goes ill be buying either shark eye or whale eye online I loke the look of those and its really cheap 100 for like. 6 bucks also I'm gonna wait for someone like dj to tell me about plants and which will be good or not. In case any one is wondering I'm gonna use the filters from some of my existing tanks to do a quick cycle ill also be throwing in some convicts in there to help the process this will happpen for about 3 to 4 days until I place my order and then let the fun begin


----------



## AnnaFish (Aug 9, 2006)

Where are you getting your shells? (is terribly interested)


----------



## gus211 (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm getting my shells from shellhorizons.com they have a huge selection and vary from really expensive to dirt cheap depending on the shells you want


----------



## BioG (Oct 12, 2008)

Vallisneria and crypts and anubias and amazon swords... I don't keep plants but these are a few that others keep successfully with tangs. There are very few plants in the lake so keep that in mind.


----------



## football mom (Feb 19, 2006)

I have a pair of mature J. transcriptus Pemba, and they are beautiful fish, but they did not tolerate any others of their own kind once the pair formed.


----------

